

GCHQ does not breach human rights, judges rule - andrey-p
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-30345801

======
hackerjam
maybe not directly, but indirectly???

besides, what's more human that a desire for, and expectation of, privacy in
non-public settings.

